# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Sveti Duh

## Franciska75

Sorry ako tema postoji, ali sam našla samo - Vinogradska vs SD. 
Ajmo malo novija iskustva, priče, što je dobro, što nije, što ponijeti, tko je dobar...
 :Klap:

----------


## koksy

Ima i tu friškh http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60305-S...poroda-iz-2010

----------


## Franciska75

Sorry! Treba u naslovu nadodati /2011!
THANKS

----------

